# Saint Patrick's Day



## maxiogee

I don't imagine that it is widely known here that the current understanding of Saint patrick is that he was not one person, but several.
The feeling is that there were several 'bishops' who served in Ireland around the same time and that history has forgotten who they were and lumped them - and their deeds - into one amalgamated 'Apostle of Ireland'. There is definite record of one Patrinus amd of another called Palladius, a deacon from Gaul who came to Ireland, perhaps sent by Pope Celestine I (died 431). Palladius was here at the same time as Auxilius, Secundus and Iserninus and all of them seem to have worked themselves in the character of Patrick.

So it is nice to see that the good forer@s here at WordRef give four of these worthy gentlemen an individual mention in the calendar - 
s. Patrizio: 16th March 2007 
St. Patrick's Day: 17th March 2007 
Saint-Patrick / St-Patrick's Day: 17th March 2007 
St-Patrick's Day / Saint-Patrick: 17th March 2007 ​The second one seems to be the right one - no hyphens 

To all you with Irish ancestry - may the day be as happy and joyous as you can possibly cope with!

Now, if Saint Patrick could have a word with Saint Francis of Assisi regarding a certain rugby match this weekend - on Patrick's feastday too, and with Saint Joan of Arc regarding another match being played a bit later, all would be well.


----------



## Poetic Device

Yes, and to you as well, Maxi!


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you Tony.
St Patrick's day is very popular in Russia, and it's one of my favourite holidays. Apast from my love for Ireland, I have personal reasons to like it.
Happy St Patrick's day to all!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

This is what frustrates me, the way so many people who have nothing to do with it celebrate it without knowing the origins or anything about it. There are plenty of occasions for getting frunk otherwise. 
  Out of principle I am not going to wear anything green today.


----------



## Etcetera

Setwale_Charm said:


> This is what frustrates me, the way so many people who have nothing to do with it celebrate it without knowing the origins or anything about it. There are plenty of occasions for getting frunk otherwise.
> Out of principle I am not going to wear anything green today.


I know many people who are well aware of the origins of the holiday and really like it. 
Of course, I know that my friends are a special kind, but nevertheless.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Setwale_Charm said:


> This is what frustrates me, the way so many people who have nothing to do with it celebrate it without knowing the origins or anything about it. There are plenty of occasions for getting *frunk *otherwise.   Out of principle I am not going to wear anything green today.




Are you _sure _that you haven't been knocking back the Guiness during a closet celebration?    

Congratulations seem to more in order for all the descendants of the massive Irish diaspora ... or at least I get the impression that today is less important if you're in Dublin than it is if you're in Boston or Toronto or Chicago or Buenos Aires or Sydney.


----------



## Nunty

Happy Saint Patrick's Day to everyone who celebrates it.


----------



## maxiogee

Setwale_Charm said:


> There are plenty of occasions for getting frunk otherwise.





Chaska Ñawi said:


> Are you _sure _that you haven't been knocking back the Guiness during a closet celebration?




Nah, Setwale's been to the hair fresser's again!


----------



## .   1

maxiogee said:


> I don't imagine that it is widely known here that the current understanding of Saint patrick is that he was not one person, but several.
> 
> There is definite record of one Patrinus amd of another called Palladius, a deacon from Gaul who came to Ireland, perhaps sent by Pope Celestine I (died 431). Palladius was here at the same time as Auxilius, Secundus and Iserninus and all of them seem to have worked themselves in the character of Patrick.
> 
> 
> So it is nice to see that the good forer@s here at WordRef give four of these worthy gentlemen an individual mention in the calendar -


I can't find any reference to the fifth apostle, Saint "Paddy the Bruce", sent over from Australia to teach the Irish how to get pissed on St Pat's Day.
He's probably out the back with Pete Best and Stuey Sutcliff blowing a J.

.,,


----------



## 94kittycat

*Hi, Bonjour, Hola!!*

*Happy St. Patrick's day, and don't forget to wear green so you don't get pinched!  *


----------



## .   1

94kittycat said:


> *Hi, Bonjour, Hola!!*
> 
> *Happy St. Patrick's day, and don't forget to wear green so you don't get pinched!  *


According to legend Ireland is the greenest place on Earth so if he wears too much green on St Pat's Day people will be bumping into him because they are blind...wait a minute. A lot of Paddys are going to be blind something on St Pat's day and they will be bumping into each anyway.

.,,
Is 'green beer' served in Ireland on St Pat's day?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Are you _sure _that you haven't been knocking back the Guiness during a closet celebration?
> 
> Congratulations seem to more in order for all the descendants of the massive Irish diaspora ... or at least I get the impression that today is less important if you're in Dublin than it is if you're in Boston or Toronto or Chicago or Buenos Aires or Sydney.


 
 No, it is just that it`s high time I invested into a new keyboard, it`s happening more and more frequently.


----------



## Poetic Device

Setwale_Charm said:


> This is what frustrates me, the way so many people who have nothing to do with it celebrate it without knowing the origins or anything about it. There are plenty of occasions for getting frunk otherwise. Granted, I understand what you mean, but ouch.
> 
> Side note (so you don't think I am one of "them") every year before I party hearty I do a briefing on origin and reason of the holiday at whatever party I am at. I think that it does a little good in a lot of ways.
> Out of principle I am not going to wear anything green today. Isn't that a little rash?


----------

